# Other > Site Related Discussion & News >  3DPrintBoard Paid Upgrade Discussion

## Eddie

Guys and Girls, we are contemplating the idea of creating a special upgraded membership status on 3dprintboard.com.  It would be a low cost subscription-based upgrade which would costs under $10/month.  I'm wondering if anyone would have any suggestions as to what types of upgrades we could offer on user accounts.  I'd love to hear your ideas.

Some ideas we've had:
- Access to exclusive 3d printable design folder
- Access to enter special giveaways 
- Larger PM inboxes
- Custom user titles
- More

I'd love to hear some ideas.

Eddie

----------


## printbus

Some thoughts -

- An paid supporter distinction in the avatar area (something like unique color shading or a graphic)
- Discussion area(s) with access limited to paid subscribers
- List of thread subscriptions easier to access, say on Quick Links
- Frequent (e.g., monthly) smallish giveaways like winner choosing from a filament selection

----------


## Talon 3D

First from my experience running media sites. If you erect a paywall like this keep the cost under $3 per month to not only maximize its use but to not alienate your existing user base. Also keeping it low with solid benefits will attract more users not already on the forum and site.
Next,  maximize and optimize the SEO, layout/design  and promotion. This draws new eyes and possible subscribers. 
Yes, I do much more than just the sites in my signature as far as content management, SEO, Editing, curation etc.  It gives me a unique perspective on this.  I hope it helps. 

My suggestions for paid subscribers. Some are your ideas already listed. 

1- special access to exclusive design folder 

2- rewards for exclusive contributions to the design folder. This stimulates people to be more active and creative with new designs and gives a new outlet with a reward for the work. 
Examples: free filament choice from list of available. Full sized items of things like filaments for the submissions and other rewards. 

3- several monthly giveaways/raffles for subscribers. 

4- create &  implement structure for companies, groups and people to contribute products and services to the raffles and rewards. Do this in a way that rewards them for those things by creating a custom non-intrusive way for them to showcase their products and services to the subscribers.  This allows you to run many giveaways and as traffic grows you will have many companies wanting to take part.
 Example: company 3D Cheesy Poofs donates 4x rolls of their new edible filament for November's raffles. In return they get a mention on the  main site, exclusive thread in the subscription section pinned to the top for 60 days where they can pitch their products and or services and answer questions on them.  Second pinned thread for 60 days where the winners of the filament can post their experiences with the 3D Cheesy Poof Edible. Also allow buyers of that filament to post in the thread. 
This builds value for the sponsor and content with useful feedback for them and the readers in an interactive environment. The 60 day limit keeps the threads on top long enough to get maximum exposure for the contributing companies, users and new readers while allowing them to cycle into normal threads at the end of 60 days so new ones get made and seen.  

5- conduct exclusive AMAs (ask me anything) discussions with people in and around the industry as well as company heads, developers etc. 
Notes: these can also be part of the packages for companies and people sponsoring raffles/giveaways with products and or services. Also subscribers themselves can be the subject of the AMAs. This allows your subscribers to share their own experiences, skills and such in a non random setting. 

6- make sure to have at least one or two per month raffle/giveaways to non-subscribers. This continues to build your user base and subscription base.

These things and more can be value added services to the subscribers, companies and people in the industry. Also being done in the proper manner that does not alienate your user and subscriber base with spammy type material and instead presents it in an interactive way that is a benefit and not a turn off. 

There is much more.  I am available to consult and develop with these and other things for a project like this. I would like to help the community and industry grow. 

These things and others can help build a sustainable revenue system for 3dprintboard.com with profits that also helps provide quality content and services for readers, subscribers, advertisers and sponsors. 

After 5 am here so I'm off for now.  I hope this helps.

----------


## curious aardvark

they run a scheme on the smoked-meat.com that works with one time payments.
Think you get larger inboxes, more things in your signature - okay here you go:  http://www.smoked-meat.com/contributing.html

Me I work on the assumption that it's members like me who make a forum, so why should i pay :-) 

But as long as you don't shove it down people's throats and make them think they have to contribute to join - it can't hurt.

----------


## Eddie

All great ideas.  We are in talks about implementing this in the near future.  Any more suggestions would be appreciated as well.  

Eddie

----------


## moonsun

All great ideas.

----------


## smokedham98

this is my first time using this forum and i hate to sound stupid, but i am having trouble figuring out how to post new threads. i have alot of questions about 3d printers. i want to invest in one but i need to make sure i get one that is right for me. how to i post a new thread so i can start learning? sorry if i am in the wrong place.

----------


## Roxy

You may do well just searching for and reading recent threads where people are asking about this or that type of printer.   And of course, everybody has an opinion.   I think you should get a RepRap printer that is running Marlin!     :Cool:

----------


## smokedham98

thank you for the advice. i will look into it. but how do i post new threads?

----------


## curious aardvark

IT'S THE 'POST NEW THREAD' BUTTON.

The big button that says: 'Post New Thread'. 
:-)

----------

